# Lost vape therion 75 vs smoke alien vs hotcig r150



## BlakMAgICIAN (3/10/16)

Hey guys. I'm looking at getting a new mod. Something classy and special for a relaxed evening vape. What would you guys recommend? Also, I'm torn between the mage, serpent 25 and moonshine 24. Any views?

Edit: moonshot 24 - autocorrect typo!


----------



## NaZa05 (3/10/16)

I haven't used the smok or hotcig but the therion is really great so far. I've only had it a couple of days and paired it up with the petri rta and I must say I am in vape heaven. I really do think I have finally reached a setup that together suit my vaping style and I don't think I will be buying any more mods or tanks for a long time.

edit: what are you vaping on currently?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Tockit (3/10/16)

I have a hotcig R150 for just over a week now and it's my first variable wattage device. Very simple to use and not clustered with alot of menu items, only niggly bits I found is that when in temp control you need to swap to wattage mode to adjust the wattage and then swap back to temp control. And it does not auto detect a new coil. So if you swapping tanks you have to hit the fire button to get the check atomizer message, screw on new tank and then when you hit fire button it will ask if it's a new coil. Also it has no memory slots for you to setup some preferred settings. You have to adjust manually. 

Sent from my E2333 using Tapatalk


----------



## spiv (3/10/16)

If you vape under 75w, the Therion is amazing (DNA75 board, leather). 
If you vape over 75w, the Hotcig R150 is amazing (Very similar to the DNA, I also highly suggest getting the leather panels too).
If you vape over 150w, the Alien would be your only option (These Smok 220w chips have gotten good reviews from DJLsb).


----------



## BlakMAgICIAN (3/10/16)

NaZa05 said:


> I haven't used the smok or hotcig but the therion is really great so far. I've only had it a couple of days and paired it up with the petri rta and I must say I am in vape heaven. I really do think I have finally reached a setup that together suit my vaping style and I don't think I will be buying any more mods or tanks for a long time.
> 
> edit: what are you vaping on currently?



Hi NaZa05. Currently using a pico with serpent 22. It's a lovely all day mobile device but the bug has bitten and I feel the need for a more "mature" setup - the proverbial cigar to unwind with after a long day. Maybe with whiskey in hand!


----------



## Silver (3/10/16)

BlakMAgICIAN said:


> Hey guys. I'm looking at getting a new mod. Something classy and special for a relaxed evening vape. What would you guys recommend? Also, I'm torn between the mage, serpent 25 and moonshine 24. Any views?



Hi @BlakMAgICIAN

Am very happy so far with the HotCig150 and Serpent Mini 25.

Here is a photo I posted last month while holidaying in KZN








I like the HotCig150 - other than the beautiful doors - it is solid and has been reliable. Havent tested it at very high power though or tested Temp Control - but on normal lowish power vaping it has worked very well - and seems to have good battery life. I like the shape and feel in the hand. Very simple to operate as well.

As for the Serpent Mini 25 - I am liking it quite a lot. Have vaped probably about 20 tankfuls so far - still on the same single 24g Ni80 coil that BigGuy put in - but have rewicked a few times. Quite easy to do. I like it. Has very nice flavour ! When I rewicked it the first time, there was some leaking out the airholes, so I did it again - I think I didnt put enough cotton in the juice channels. Hasnt done that since. So I think it was my mistake.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Tockit (3/10/16)

Silver said:


> Hi @BlakMAgICIAN
> 
> Am very happy so far with the HotCig150 and Serpent Mini 25.
> 
> ...



@Silver I have my Hotcig paired with an Avocado 24. I have been testing for just over a week in single coil mode. The problem im having is that i get dry hits when running wattage from say 55watts and up. you can only do 2 second draws to avoid the dry hit but who wants that. As soon as i try a nice deep lung hit i can feel the hotcig taper dwn the power and if you keep going you get the burnt cotten hit. i get the same behavior in my protank 4 running their .5ohm SSOCC. its ok when running 35watts and lower.


----------



## BlakMAgICIAN (3/10/16)

Thanks @Silver! It is such a big decision! Hehe! In your opinion, do I really need more than 75w? I have an old cuboid which I never vaoe higher than 50w on a billow v3. Just found it gets a bit hot. But I do like the idea of confusing the weatherman with some unforeseen clouds... 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## spiv (3/10/16)

@Silver, I have my Hotcig paired with a Crius Plus. It's such a smooth vape. 
I love how the Hotcig ramps up the power.


----------



## Silver (3/10/16)

Tockit said:


> @Silver I have my Hotcig paired with an Avocado 24. I have been testing for just over a week in single coil mode. The problem im having is that i get dry hits when running wattage from say 55watts and up. you can only do 2 second draws to avoid the dry hit but who wants that. As soon as i try a nice deep lung hit i can feel the hotcig taper dwn the power and if you keep going you get the burnt cotten hit. i get the same behavior in my protank 4 running their .5ohm SSOCC. its ok when running 35watts and lower.



Not sure about the hotcig with the avo24, I have the avo24 on the RX200. But am having a great time with it. Granted, its at much lower power (around 35 W) with a NI80 single coil. Not temp control or anything fancy with settings. Just straight power mode. She is vaping beautifully. Maybe it's your wicking thats an issue or maybe you need a bigger ID coil for that power. But that is the topic of another thread


----------



## Silver (3/10/16)

BlakMAgICIAN said:


> Thanks @Silver! It is such a big decision! Hehe! In your opinion, do I really need more than 75w? I have an old cuboid which I never vaoe higher than 50w on a billow v3. Just found it gets a bit hot. But I do like the idea of confusing the weatherman with some unforeseen clouds...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



For my vaping needs, I certainly don't need more than 75W.
I think the highest I regularly vape is on the DogeV2 dripper with a wicked "Ollie" coil on it - and that's at about 70 Watts on the Cuboid. Most of my vaping is below 50W though - more like 30W. But then again, using me as an example is probably not right because I use much higher strength liquids - usually around 12-18mg. So I don't need more power. I get a strong vape with less clouds and more throat hit. And that's what works for me.

If you want more clouds and like you say "confusing the weatherman" - then I think you will need more than 75 Watts. Also, its nice to have to try out things occasionally, even if you don't use it all the time.

My purchase of the HotCig150 had nothing to do with the 150 Watts. I was in the shop and felt it against the Minikin (the normal version I think 1.5 - not the latest one) and I just preferred the finish and how the Hotcig felt in the hand. Those abalone finish doors are simply stunning and I like them a lot. For me, all of the newer mods are more than capable of running my lowish vape requirements. So it tends to be more about how it feels in the hand nowadays  Was only that that drove my decision. I do like dual battery mods though because the batteries last longer.


----------



## BlakMAgICIAN (4/10/16)

Thanks @Silver! Settled on the hotcig in black! Beautiful mod!! Driving my serpent 22 at the moment but will shortly order a black serpent 25!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver (4/10/16)

BlakMAgICIAN said:


> Thanks @Silver! Settled on the hotcig in black! Beautiful mod!! Driving my serpent 22 at the moment but will shortly order a black serpent 25!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



That's great @BlakMAgICIAN !
Wishing you all the best with it
Show us a picture when you can


----------

